# pronúncia ão / am - pão, não, limão VS catam, falam, trabalham



## olives

Bom dia,

Eu encontrei a informação seguinte na Internete mas é difícil de acreditar:

O som "am" nas palavras cat*am*, fal*am*, trabalh*am* se pronúncia como "ão" nas palavras p*ão*, n*ão*, lim*ão.*

É verdade?

Obrigado de antemão
Olives


----------



## machadinho

Sim, é o mesmíssimo som. A diferença de terminação na escrita marca uma diferença de *acento tônico* na fala.

1. Quando as palavras terminam em -ão, o acento tônico cai na *última* sílaba, isto é, no próprio -ão: por exemplo, lim*ão*, cora*ção*, colabora*rão*. Há exceções; mas as exceções são poucas e elas vêm todas com acento gráfico (não confundir com tônico) para marcar o desvio à regra: por exemplo, *ór*gão, *ór*fão etc.

2. Quando terminam em -am, porém, o acento tônico cai na *penúltima* sílaba: por exempo, *can*tam, *fa*lam, tra*ba*lham. Talvez haja exceções também, embora nenhuma me ocorra agora. Seja como for, se houver exceções, elas também virão com acento gráfico para marcar o desvio à regra.


----------



## Casquilho

Como o machadinho colocou, é a tônica que diferencia *cantam* de *cantão*, *falaram* de *falarão*. O som "ão" é exclusivo da língua portuguesa, até onde sei, e é um dos mais difíceis pra um estrangeiro pronunciar. Tanto é o mesmo som que no português arcaico (século 16) se escrevia do mesmo modo, lembro de um texto que dizia, "nam há terra tam destemperada por quente ou fria em que nam haja homens."


----------



## xiskxisk

They are indeed pronounced the same way: Learn European Portuguese - Vowel Pronunciation Guide


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Casquilho said:


> Como o machadinho colocou, é a tônica que diferencia *cantam* de *cantão*, *falaram* de *falarão*. O som "ão" é exclusivo da língua portuguesa, até onde sei, e é um dos mais difíceis pra um estrangeiro pronunciar. Tanto é o mesmo som que no português arcaico (século 16) se escrevia do mesmo modo, lembro de um texto que dizia, "nam há terra tam destemperada por quente ou fria em que nam haja homens."



Qual português arcaico! Vivo numa cidade cuja pronúncia remonta ao reinado de Duarte I (séc. XV). Oh my!


----------



## machadinho

Uai, será que você mora nalguma cidade do interior do Nordeste brasileiro?


----------



## xiskxisk

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Qual português arcaico! Vivo numa cidade cuja pronúncia remonta ao reinado de Duarte I (séc. XV). Oh my!


Se leres com mais atenção verás que esse comentário não faz sentido.


----------



## gbasfora

Então ele deve ser tão arcaico quanto sua pronúncia


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Não sou eu que digo, é Manuel Rodrigues Lapa, na "Estilística da Língua Portuguesa". As pessoas falam como se escrevia nessa época, _roughly. _E têm muito orgulho nisso.Escusado será dizer que estou a falar da cidade do Porto. Tanto é assim que os lisboetas (cuja pronúncia é inconfundível, também) não a suportam, e com razão. Aliás, há um consenso bastante generalizado, em Portugal, favorável à pronúncia da região de Coimbra, como sendo a mais correta e agradável ao ouvido, e eu como beirão, agradeço.


----------



## Nino83

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Qual português arcaico! Vivo numa cidade cuja pronúncia remonta ao reinado de Duarte I (séc. XV). Oh my!





TheRealMcCoy said:


> Escusado será dizer que estou a falar da cidade do Porto.



Se no Porto as pessoas falassem como se escrevia nessa época, eles deveriam pronunciar de maneira diferente _*c*inta_ e _*s*inta_, _pra*z*er_ e _ca*s*a_, _fe*ch*ar_ e _me*x*er_ (que são diferentes no nordeste de Portugal), _*b*ala_ e _*v*ala_, mas isso não acontece. Mesma coisa pelas vogais átonas.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Nino83 said:


> Se no Porto as pessoas falassem como se escrevia nessa época, deveriam pronunciar de maneira diferente _*c*inta_ e _*s*inta_, _pra*z*er_ e _ca*s*a_, _fe*ch*ar_ e _me*x*er_ (que são diferentes no nordeste de Portugal), _*b*ala_ e _*v*ala_, mas isso não acontece. *A *mesma coisa *em relação às* vogais átonas.



Eu não sou especialista nessa área e, portanto, não quero entrar por aí, mas acho que você não está a ser muito rigoroso, ou fui eu que não percebi o seu ponto de vista.  Qual é a diferença que existe na pronúncia de "*c*inta" e "*s*inta", ou mesmo de "fe*ch*ar" e "me*x*er"? Para mim, nenhuma.


----------



## Nino83

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Qual é a diferença que existe na pronúncia de "*c*inta" e "*s*inta", ou mesmo de "fe*ch*ar" e "me*x*er"? Para mim, nenhuma.



Se por você não há diferença, significa que você não fala como os portugueses falavam no XV século.
cinta [ʦ] (depois  [plain][s]) vs. sinta [s̠] (ápico alveolar)
prazer [ʣ] (depois [z]) vs. casa [z̠] (ápico alveolar)
fechar [ʧ] vs. mexer [ʃ]

No Trás-os-Montes ainda pronúnciam [s] e [s̠], [z]) e [z̠], [ʧ] e [ʃ].[/plain]

Veja esta mapa http://img13.photobucket.com/albums/v38/oceusobrelisboa/mapadialectos1.jpg (Teyssier, História da língua portuguesa, Tradução de Celso Cunha).


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Não acha que uma pessoa com um domínio ainda tão deficiente do português, como é o seu caso, se devia abster de opinar sobre este assunto?


----------



## machadinho

Hmm, argumentum ad hominem?


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> Hmm, argumentum ad hominem?



Eh, machadinho, o McCoy é tão inteligente que não chega a comprender coisas tão simples, como o fato que os portugueses do XV século usavam létras diferentes porque as pronunciavam diferentemente. Isso porque ele é muito inteligente.


----------



## machadinho

Nino83 said:


> Eh, machadinho, o McCoy é tão inteligente que não chega a comprender coisas tão simples, como o fato que os portugueses do XV século usavam létras diferentes porque as pronunciavam diferentemente. Isso porque ele é muito inteligente.


Ad hominem denuo?


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> Ad hominem denuo?



Vim vi repellere licet


----------



## guihenning

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Qual é a diferença que existe na pronúncia de "*c*inta" e "*s*inta", ou mesmo de "fe*ch*ar" e "me*x*er"? Para mim, nenhuma.


Hoje em dia não existe, mas já existiu. E se não vê a diferença, é porque a pronúncia da sua cidade não é nada arcaizante como diz.


----------



## Nino83

> Isto significa que em português houve, até ao século XVI, diferença de pronúncia entre *coser* e *cozer* [...]
> A escrita manteve a antiga distinção entre sibilantes, a qual ainda subsiste em zonas do Nordeste de Portugal.



Sobre a história do c de cedilha nas ortografias portuguesa e castelhana - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## guihenning

Agora me surgiu uma dúvida…  pronunciavam o Z de _'diz'_ (fim de palavra) da mesma maneira como pronunciavam o Z de _'fazer'_? Me parece difícil de fazê-lo.


----------



## Alentugano

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Não acha que uma pessoa com um domínio ainda tão deficiente do português, como é o seu caso, se devia abster de opinar sobre este assunto?


Que máximo, não sabia que tínhamos outro moderador aqui no fórum. The Real McCoy? Tem certeza? Eu acho que é mais The Fake McCoy...


----------



## Nino83

Essa é a última vez que respondo a um comentário dessa pessoa.

(Desta vez respondi porque, embora o comentário dele fosse off-topic, os futuros leitores poderiam acreditar que na cidade do Porto hoje se fala como no XV século, com a mesma pronúncia.)

Alentugano, não se preocupe.
Ele não deveria responder a mim. Ele deveria convencer escritores como Teyssier, Celso Cunha, os historiadores da língua portuguesa e os gramáticos do Ciberdúvidas. Segundo *eles* o que TheRealMcCoy disse é totalmente falso. Portanto se tiver qualquer objeção, ele deveria escrever (ter escrito) a Teyssier, Celso Cunha e Ciberdúvidas.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Nino83 said:


> XV século



Oh really?


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Alentugano said:


> The Fake McCoy...



Se v. soubesse toda a verdade a meu respeito, não diria isso. Sabe, o meu _nickname _significa tão-só, neste caso, a minha profunda afinidade com os Estados Unidos da América, expressa de uma forma bem-humorada, como outras pessoas já perceberam há muito tempo.


----------



## Alentugano

A verdade é que tu és apenas um pequeno troll. Há muitos como tu, nem nisso serias original. A pachorra para te aturar é que já vai faltando. Passar bem.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

guihenning said:


> Hoje em dia não existe, mas já existiu. E se não vê a diferença, é porque a pronúncia da sua cidade não é nada arcaizante como diz.



Bem, não quero deixar de lhe responder. A pronúncia do Porto é, de facto, arcaizante, no sentido em que fala MRL. Infelizmente, o Estado português e todas as pessoas que têm responsabilidades na área do ensino, em Portugal, nada fazem para a contrariar. Talvez receiem uma insurreição popular ou coisa do género. E sabe porquê? Porque Portugal é governado, desde há muito tempo, por pessoas cujo sentido de Estado e poder _de facto_ deixam muito a desejar, apesar das aparências em contrário, como bem notou o historiador e polemista, Vasco Pulido Valente, num dos seus artigos de opinião. É mais fácil governar pela condescendência e pela manipulação, _you know what I mean_? Além de que os portuenses em que essa pronúncia é mais acentuada (a maior parte) são pessoas com poucas habilitações académicas ou cultura equivalente. Noutros casos, trata-se apenas de comportamentos (ou hábitos, se quiser) culturalmente condicionados.


----------



## J. Bailica

machadinho said:


> Sim, é o mesmíssimo som. A diferença de terminação na escrita marca uma diferença de *acento tônico* na fala.
> 
> 1. Quando as palavras terminam em -ão, o acento tônico cai na *última* sílaba, isto é, no próprio -ão: por exemplo, lim*ão*, cora*ção*, colabora*rão*. Há exceções; mas as exceções são poucas e elas vêm todas com acento gráfico (não confundir com tônico) para marcar o desvio à regra: por exemplo, *ór*gão, *ór*fão etc.
> 
> 2. Quando terminam em -am, porém, o acento tônico cai na *penúltima* sílaba: por exempo, *can*tam, *fa*lam, tra*ba*lham. Talvez haja exceções também, embora nenhuma me ocorra agora. Seja como for, se houver exceções, elas também virão com acento gráfico para marcar o desvio à regra.



Uma coisa engraçada: há _cantam_ e _cantão_; _limam_ e _limão_; _assam_ e _ação_; e também, claro, exemplos em que a raiz é a mesma: _trabalham_ e _trabalhão_, etc. São casos em que é bem evidente (ao menos para "o nativo")  como o acento tónico muda. Digamos que é mais apreensível. No entanto para mim era fenómeno completamente insuspeitado.


----------



## guihenning

J. Bailica said:


> São casos em que é bem evidente (ao menos para "o nativo") como o acento tónico muda.


Realmente…
Já os meus amigos franceses juram que não conseguem entender a diferença entre um brasileiro falar 'abacate' e 'abacaxi'. Dizem que lhes soa igual. E também até pra eu falar francês levou um tempo até eu parar de querer _acentuar_ sílabas que não se deveriam acentuar.


----------



## Tony100000

Nino83 said:


> Essa é a última vez que respondo a um comentário dessa pessoa.
> 
> (Desta vez respondi porque, embora o comentário dele fosse off-topic, os futuros leitores poderiam acreditar que na cidade do Porto hoje se fala como no XV século, com a mesma pronúncia.)
> 
> Alentugano, não se preocupe.
> Ele não deveria responder a mim. Ele deveria convencer escritores como Teyssier, Celso Cunha, os historiadores da língua portuguesa e os gramáticos do Ciberdúvidas. Segundo *eles* o que TheRealMcCoy disse é totalmente falso. Portanto se tiver qualquer objeção, ele deveria escrever (ter escrito) a Teyssier, Celso Cunha e Ciberdúvidas.


Peço desculpa por o meu comentário estar fora de tópico, mas é a primeira vez que vejo comentários de um não nativo tão bem escritos, além de ter conhecimentos, presumo eu, muito abrangentes da língua portuguesa. Nunca acreditaria que era um/a italiano/a de raiz. Parabéns.  Vanda, depois se quiser, pode apagar o meu comentário.


----------



## machadinho

J. Bailica said:


> Uma coisa engraçada: há _cantam_ e _cantão_; _limam_ e _limão_; _assam_ e _ação_; e também, claro, exemplos em que a raiz é a mesma: _trabalham_ e _trabalhão_, etc. São casos em que é bem evidente (ao menos para "o nativo")  como o acento tónico muda. Digamos que é mais apreensível. No entanto para mim era fenómeno completamente insuspeitado.


A correlação entre terminação e acento tônico ou o fato de -am e -ão simbolizarem o mesmo som?


----------



## Nanon

Casquilho said:


> O som "ão" é exclusivo da língua portuguesa, até onde sei, e é um dos mais difíceis pra um estrangeiro pronunciar.


Eu não saberia dizer se é ou não é exclusivo. O polaco (EU) ou polonês (BR)  possui uma vogal nasal muito parecida, o _ą, _que fecha com [w]: [ɔ̃w]. V. aqui (descrito como [ɔ̃ʊ̃]). O exemplo dado por Gussmann (2007, citado pela Wikipédia inglesa) é interessante: podemos comparar PL s_ą _[sɔ̃w], PT_ são _[sɐ̃w] e FR_ sont _[sɔ̃]. Até onde eu sei, as outras línguas europeias não possuem vogais nasais.



guihenning said:


> Realmente…
> Já os meus amigos franceses juram que não conseguem entender a diferença entre um brasileiro falar 'abacate' e 'abacaxi'. Dizem que lhes soa igual.


Não me soa igual  mas sei que nem todos conseguem.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Carfer said:


> Mas para quê, machadinho? Para lhe dar corda? Isso quer ele! E o Tony e os demais alvos deste tipo de agressões, directas ou indirectas, sabem que têm a nossa solidariedade.
> Ah! Mais uma vez o post foi modificado, agora invocando o filósofo para disfarçar a injúria.



Jorge de Sena chamava a este país o "reino da estupidez". Leiam as obras de Cecil Roth sobre a Inquisição portuguesa, se querem saber de que é os portugueses são capazes. Acham que isso foi há muito tempo? Bem, a Amnistia Internacional foi fundada por um advogado inglês, nos anos setenta do século passado, depois de ter assistido à detenção de dois estudantes portugueses que falavam sobre política, num café, em Coimbra. Leiam o "Diário" de Miguel Torga. Leiam Osório de Oliveira, um grande amigo do Brasil, e, nomeadamente, o artigo censurado em Portugal e publicado naquele país, no tempo da ditadura, intitulado, "Infelicidade dos Escritores Portugueses" ("Psicologia de Portugal", Seara Nova).

Uma última nota: os emigrantes portugueses, na Europa e nos Estados Unidos, são, na sua maioria, apoiantes dos partidos conservadores e até da extrema-direita, nesses países. Ainda agora, um governo que se diz de Esquerda prepara-se para decretar um aumento de trinta euros no salário mínimo nacional, com a conivência dos seus aliados políticos e dos sindicatos.


----------



## Nino83

Ahah!
O problema é que o Tony falou em português contemporâneo e o cara que fala em português quatrocentista não conseguiu compreender.
O Tony falou, o cara não compreendeu e os gramáticos do Ciberdúvidas vão morrer de rir.


----------



## anaczz

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Jorge de Sena chamava a este país o "reino da estupidez".


Sim, nós sabemos que há muita estupidez em Portugal*. Às vezes aparecem por aqui uns exemplares notáveis. Mas o que isso acrescenta à discussão em pauta?


* como o há no Brasil ou em qualquer parte


----------



## Nanon

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Bem, a Amnistia Internacional foi fundada por um advogado inglês, nos anos setenta do século passado, depois de ter assistido à detenção de dois estudantes portugueses que falavam sobre política, num café, em Coimbra.


Permita-me uma correcção:


> Em 1961, um advogado inglês, Peter Benenson, lançou uma campanha mundial (“Apelo para Amnistia 1961”) com a publicação de um artigo proeminente “Os Prisioneiros Esquecidos” no Jornal “The Observer”. A notícia da detenção de dois estudantes portugueses que elevaram os seus copos para brindar em público à liberdade, levou Benenson a escrever este artigo. O seu apelo foi publicado em muitos outros jornais pelo mundo fora tornando-se assim na génese da Amnistia Internacional.


Fonte: Amnistia Internacional Portugal
1961. 1961.


----------



## guihenning

Deve ser por isso [assunto do tópico] que há duas grafias: tão-pouco e tampouco (??)


----------



## machadinho

Mais ou menos, Gui. Há duas grafias mas as pronúncias de tão- e tam- na posição inicial não seriam diferentes: /tãw/ e /tã/?


----------



## J. Bailica

machadinho said:


> A correlação entre terminação e acento tônico ou o fato de -am e -ão simbolizarem o mesmo som?



Sim, a sua pergunta faz todo o sentido, tanto mais que uma coisa me surge e surgiu ligada à outra. Aquela foi apenas uma maneira económica de o tentar dizer: as duas coisas são novidade, ou coisa com que me terei deparado uma ou outra vez e já nem me lembrava, e afinal são realidades tão rotineiras das nossas palavras. Daí o espanto.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Mais ou menos, Gui. Há duas grafias mas as pronúncias de tão- e tam- na posição inicial não seriam diferentes: /tãw/ e /tã/?


É o que sempre pensei, mas as indicações de pronúncia são as mesmas...


----------



## machadinho

Hmm. Espantoso. Mas será que estão certas? Qual a fonte? Aliás, qual transcrição é privilegiada?


Quando digo: falta tão pouco tempo, acho que pronuncio /tãw/ espontaneamente; mas será que a pronúncia muda por causa de um hífen?


----------



## Nanon

E o que dizem sobre _tão bem _ e _também_?


----------



## machadinho

Nanon said:


> E o que dizem sobre _tão bem _ e _também_?


Eu pronuncio diferente: /tãwbẽj/ e /tãbẽj/


----------



## xiskxisk

/'tɐ̃w 'bɐ̃j/ e /tɐ̃'bɐ̃j/ ~ /tɐ'mɐ̃j/ aqui.


----------



## guihenning

Aqui o Ciberdúvidas diz que tampouco deve-se dizer como /tãw/. O Houaiss não diz nada.
Também diferencio _também_ de _tão bem._


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Aqui o Ciberdúvidas diz que tampouco deve-se dizer como /tãw/. O Houaiss não diz nada.
> Também diferencio _também_ de _tão bem._



Eu sempre pronunciei tɐ̃w e só depois de ter começado a falar espanhol a pronúncia começou a fugir-me por vezes para tɐ̃.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Eu sempre pronunciei tɐ̃w e só depois de ter começado a falar espanhol a pronúncia começou a fugir-me por vezes para tɐ̃.





guihenning said:


> Aqui o Ciberdúvidas diz que tampouco deve-se dizer como /tãw/.


Hmm, só faltou o Ciberdúvidas explicar o porquê. Dizer "deve-se" não basta. Eu não falo espanhol e sempre disse tã.


----------



## guihenning

E o par manzorra/mãozorra; como falam?


----------



## xiskxisk

guihenning said:


> E o par manzorra/mãozorra; como falam?


Isso são palavras que não uso muito, mas geralmente pronunciaria como se escreve.

tampouco = tɐ̃'poku
tão pouco = 'tɐ̃w 'poku

manzorra = mɐ̃'zoʁɐ
mãozorra = 'mɐ̃w 'zoʁɐ

Até porque as duas grafias devem existir precisamente para reflectir as duas pronúncias.


----------



## machadinho

xiskxisk said:


> Até porque as duas grafias devem existir precisamente para reflectir as duas pronúncias.


Pois é, fiquei muito cético do decreto do ciberdúvidas.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Confiram nas grafias diferentes do nome _Cristovam _(também escrito como _Cristóvão_).


----------

